
Paper by Chinese Economists on Big Data and Planned Economy [pdf] - baursak
https://sci-hub.cc/downloads/1717/10.13169@worlrevipoliecon.8.2.0138.pdf
======
trashtoss
Thanks for posting this. It's unlikely to get much discussion due to the lack
of detail and the poor English (and it is hard to know the context here)...but
it's interesting to see this nonetheless.

